# Gauges went dead today



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

My gauge cluster didnt regester anythingwhen I sytarted the truck today. Nothing. No speed, temp, gas or RPMs. Later in the day I started it up again and everything eas fine. This has happened a few times.

I know its not snow related, but Ive found the best answers to some of my Qs in this site.

Ideas?

C-


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Maybe you need a new gauge cluster. Mine got replaced on my 04 when my fuel gauge quit working. What year is your truck?


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Its an 03 HD with 62K on the dial

C-


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats about how many miles mine had on it when it crapped out.


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive heard about a recall on the clusters on the 03 2500HD gassers. Its good up till 70K. But I cant find out anything else about it.

Oh wheres B&B when you need him......................


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

'03 was the prime year for cluster problems and yours may need one but it may also be a poor connection in the harness to the cluster as it's not common to lose everything all at once in the cluster. Normally you'll just lose a gage or two. Saw a few over the years that had the clusters changed without first diagnosing for a root cause. 

Have access to someone with a GOOD scanner that can retrieve body control codes? If so you want to do that and also pull the cover off the MBEC (left side below the dash) and give the connectors a wiggle to be sure they're making good connection.

The cluster campaign is good for 7 years or 70K so you're good there if it turns out it does need the cluster exchanged.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Just bring it to the dealer, they'll take care of it.


Damn BB beat me to it.........................


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ill give the boys a call tomorrow and see if they can fit me in. its happened a few times and now that the season is around the corner. I dont need any new problems

C-


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

I was told it was VIN specific, and my 03 2500HD with 66K didnt apply

WTF


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It was VIN specific but covered virtually all in the '03 model year. If you throw a fit they will generally take care of you.

Whats the last 8 digits of your VIN?


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

B&B

Ill PM them

C-


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Checking Boston's VIN via PM his truck in fact does fall between the VIN starting and cut off points as per the TSB and campaign documents that cover the gauge cluster. So his cluster is covered. 

The dealer either lied to him or didn't even bother to look at the details. That never happens.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Here ya go:

Document ID# 2037454 


Subject: Special Coverage Adjustment-Instrument Panel Cluster Gauge Needle Functions #07187A - (11/08/2007) 



Models: 2003-2004 CADILLAC ESCALADE, ESCALADE ESV, ESCALADE EXT 

2003-2004 CHEVROLET AVALANCHE, SILVERADO, SUBURBAN, TAHOE 

2003-2004 GMC SIERRA, YUKON, YUKON XL 


THE SERVICE PROCEDURE IN THIS BULLETIN HAS BEEN REVISED. IN A SMALL NUMBER OF VEHICLES, THE GAUGE SWEEP TEST MAY NOT ALWAYS CONFIRM THE CONDITION. PLEASE REVIEW THE SERVICE PROCEDURE IMMEDIATELY.


DUE TO PART AVAILABILITY, THIS SPECIAL COVERAGE IS BEING ADMINISTERED IN PHASES. YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED AS EACH ADDITIONAL PHASE IS RELEASED. 

CUSTOMERS ARE BEING INSTRUCTED TO CONTACT THE DEALERSHIP TO ARRANGE AN APPOINTMENT IF THEY BELIEVE THEIR VEHICLE HAS THIS CONDITION. THE CUSTOMER IS BEING ASKED TO PROVIDE THE VIN SO THE IPC CAN BE ORDERED IN ADVANCE OF THE SCHEDULED APPOINTMENT. THIS WILL ELIMINATE THE NEED TO KEEP THE VEHICLE OVERNIGHT. DEALERS ARE TO OBTAIN THE VEHICLE MILEAGE WHEN SCHEDULING A SERVICE APPOINTMENT. THE VEHICLE MILEAGE WILL BE REQUIRED WHEN PLACING AN ORDER FOR THE IPC. 

Condition
Some customers of 2003-2004 model year Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV, and Escalade EXT; Chevrolet Avalanche, Silverado, Suburban, and Tahoe; and GMC Sierra, Yukon, and Yukon XL vehicles have reported that one or more of the instrument panel (IP) cluster gauges stick, flutter, or become inoperative. This may cause inaccurate readings, including the speedometer and fuel gauge. 

Special Coverage Adjustment
This special coverage covers the condition described above for a period of 7 years or 70,000 miles (110,000 km), whichever occurs first, from the date the vehicle was originally placed in service, regardless of ownership. 

Dealers are to replace the instrument panel cluster after the condition has been verified. The repairs will be made at no charge to the customer. 

For vehicles covered by Vehicle Service Contracts, all eligible claims with repair orders on or after September 28, 2007 are covered by this special coverage and must be submitted using the labor operation codes provided with this bulletin. Claims with repair orders prior to September 28, 2007, must be submitted to the Service Contract provider.

Vehicles Involved
Involved are certain 2003-2004 model year Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV, and Escalade EXT; Chevrolet Avalanche, Silverado, Suburban, and Tahoe; and GMC Sierra, Yukon, and Yukon XL vehicles built within the following VIN breakpoints: 
__________________


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Already taken care of with the addition of the VIN chart lookup tables that the dealers reference. 

But good post for future others too. :salute:


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if you are not covered look here.

give them a call and thay will get you a price.

http://unitedradio.com/automotive/


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Hold on to your shorts and wallet if you do any business with United Radio in Syracuse!
They charge a lot!

There are several cluster rebuilders on E-bay and you can get it done for less than $200
bucks!


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Went in, armed with the papers. I saw a friend from years back working behind the counter, hes the service manager now. I talked to him, he grabbed #s and it will be intomorrow. 

I saw a girl working behind the counter. Thought it was the lady I talked to. She acted as clueless as a damp mop standing in the corner. I laughed to myself as I shook Steves hand and walked away.

WooHoo

C-


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Good to hear. Funny how helpful they become when the customer has the same documentations as they do.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

i dont get why they would lie...gm's payin for it


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Hassle and laziness are normally the culprits. The job only pays .9 hr not including all the legal and authorization paperwork to GM (to get reimbursed for the cluster) that needs to be filled out.

Most would rather use the time for a better paying job.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey Chu,Off topic but thanks for the invite to BMG.My phone has been acting wierd and i just got the message today,no harm though I think I was still in florida when you called or perhaps on the road home.Picking up my new 7.5 fisher this weekend,we still have a spot for you if you want it like mike says once you are with us you are like Family


----------



## Briarpatch Joe (Dec 27, 2006)

My 04 guages were very bad (NEW TRUCK )until I talked the dealer into replacing the cluster. Found a broken wire on the pack. Since then got a letter from GM extending the warrenty on the cluster to 5 and 70 I think


----------

